# Gut hooked fish



## Jim (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is an article that shows you how to remove gut hooks. Interesting that hooks left in fish do not rust away as thought.


https://www.outdoorcanada.ca/fish/offthe_hook.shtml


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 21, 2007)

Very cool article. I have been using that method for years - and it does work great. However, I still will just cut the line on the smaller fish, I strongly feel that reaching through the gills on smaller fish is much worse then leaving the hook in them.

What is even more amazing is that I have caught fish with hooks in their gut; this shows that while the hook might not dissolve as fast as we like, the fish survive and continue to feed!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 3, 2014)

Bass Addict gut hooks everything!


----------



## MOE (Jan 3, 2014)

I have caught fish with line coming out of there mouths. One was nice catfish that I'm pretty sure was hooked the night before and broke the guy off a little ways down the river. It was gut hooked and doing fine and feeding with about 50 yards of mono hanging out of its mouth. But as far as the rate at which hooks dissolve, that will depend on material. That may have been mentioned in the artical. It will not open for me. I have cleaned fish from the day before and went to get my hook back and it had already started to deteriorate.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jan 3, 2014)

That's why I stopped using Stainless hooks. I have to replace tackle more frequently because of rust, 
but that's ok. I'm always buying something new at the tackle shop anyway.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 3, 2014)

This is why I'm a huge proponent of circle hooks. Even for freshwater fishing, I will use needle nose pliers to bend a bream hook into a circle hook, to prevent gut hooking fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337832#p337832 said:


> PSG-1 » Fri Jan 03, 2014 5:47 pm[/url]"]This is why I'm a huge proponent of circle hooks. Even for freshwater fishing, I will use needle nose pliers to bend a bream hook into a circle hook, to prevent gut hooking fish.




I have found circle hooks in the gut of fish - but I am sure they help if you are deadsticking bait


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, I've actually gut hooked a few fish with circle hooks, but 9 times out of 10, it hooks them in the corner of the mouth like it's designed to do.


----------



## redbug (Jan 5, 2014)

I bend the barb down if im not fishing a tournament I have no problem removing the hook that way and if I am tournament fishing I jus cut the line and leave a 6 inch tag line

Did the same thing back in 2007 and well do it in 2021 when Ahab drags this out again


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I bend the barbs down on my hooks, too. It makes removing them a lot easier, both for me, and the fish.


----------



## waterman (Feb 23, 2014)

I used to get scolded growing up for gut hooking. I learned to set the hook before they "$&!? it out" as my Dad would say.



Well, at least Captain Ahab has shown us that there are a lot more people on this site than there was in '07. 

Couple of post then a thread dies, resurrected 6 years later and it blows up.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 23, 2014)

Ahab needs to be gut hooked!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342548#p342548 said:


> BassAddict » Sun Feb 23, 2014 8:52 am[/url]"]Ahab needs to be gut hooked!!



Why so mean? You know I might be big and tough on the outside but I have feels too. 

Makes me sad when you attack me just for the sake of being mean






I have an idea - send my your address and I can mail you a prepaid cell phone card - then you can call someone who cares :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 23, 2014)

[youtube]29ebiwO4O70[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2014)

Damn - only a quarter? I offered you a pre-paid phone card


You will likely need a phone number as well - 1-800 I Dont Care

Have fun 

GO AWAY


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 24, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> Damn - only a quarter? I offered you a pre-paid phone card
> 
> 
> You will likely need a phone number as well - 1-800 I Dont Care
> ...



Just plain mean.......


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2014)

BassAddict never gut hooks fish

Of course he is still a fishing virgin (unless hooker count?)


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 24, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict never gut hooks fish
> 
> Of course he is still a fishing virgin (unless hooker count?)



I do not fish, fish seek me out! 
BassAddict abides


----------

